

Real Time Instant ACH Is Live Today [corrected link] - mschonfeld
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/15/dwolla-fisyncs-first-banking-customer-goes-live-eliminates-ach-delays-with-real-time-bank-transfers/

======
tptacek
Previous discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3944564>

